# Best material on Covenant of Redemption?



## RamistThomist (Sep 8, 2013)

What is teh best material on the CoR? This could be sermons, books, articles, etc.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 8, 2013)

Samuel Rutherford, "The Covenant of Life Opened".


----------



## Dearly Bought (Sep 8, 2013)

James Durham, "Christ Crucified: The Marrow of the Gospel in 72 Sermons on Isaiah 53"


----------



## Andres (Sep 8, 2013)

JOwen said:


> Samuel Rutherford, "The Covenant of Life Opened".



Pastor, I keep showing that your link is bad. Might you repost it? Thank you.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 8, 2013)

Andres said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > Samuel Rutherford, "The Covenant of Life Opened".
> ...



Sure, let's try this one The Covenant of Life Opened - by Samuel Rutherford | Catalog Products | Shop | The Puritan Shop


----------



## Andres (Sep 9, 2013)

JOwen said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > JOwen said:
> ...



Thank you!


----------

